

Show HN: Simple task management (punchTask) - gduplessy
http://punchtask.com/

======
girasquid
So you're showing us...a landing page?

~~~
gduplessy
Pretty much yeah, but more so the copywriting. Please let me know if this is a
no-no on HN :).

------
aioprisan
would like to try it out when it comes out. check out our task management app,
taskup: <https://taskup.com> and let us know what you think

~~~
gduplessy
Will do, thanks for the feedback. Did you subscribe for the mailing list?

